# Upvc door riser thingymajic



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

My up can front door has some kind of riser ramp that sits in the bottom of the door frame.

It has broken in one place and now jumps out of the frame if you open the door very quickly (as young kids often do - grrrr).

Anyway here is a snap, can anyone recommend where to get some from as I'm guessing there's hundreds of different upvc frames and doors etc.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Its called a transport block and is designed for when the door is being moved around before installer, the fitter should remove them. If you still want 1 let me know your address and ill send you one as i have hundreds but it really is not needed and should not be there.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Take it out, our fitters remove them from all doors and windows anyway


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Oh we have them fitted in all of our windows still


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh ok, didn't know that. It was there when we bought the house.

The door shuts without it but not as smoothly if that makes sense.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Never seen them in a door frame before,at work we put them in all Pvc casement window frames,As a riser block for a side hung window or one each side to centre a top hung sash in the frame.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

J306TD said:


> Oh we have them fitted in all of our windows still


They are supposed to be fitted, they are there to help align the sash and close properly. Issue is layer in life if the frame moves or the sash moves etc they end up causing more problems than they solve

If there not causing an issue then just leave them but it's not an issue if they are not there


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for that


----------

